# new to the TiVo (roamio ota)



## kcdaniels (Nov 20, 2014)

we just cut the cord (Dish Network) and after weeks of research I settled on the TiVo... It's everything we were looking for ! I do have a few questions....is there a way to turn off the "beeps" when changing channels or using the remote ?

Also is there a way to store my favorite channels ?

I did not realize when I purchased the OTA that I would not be able to buy the life time service....do you think will change down road ?

Thanks


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

kcdaniels said:


> we just cut the cord (Dish Network) and after weeks of research I settled on the TiVo... It's everything we were looking for ! I do have a few questions....is there a way to turn off the "beeps" when changing channels or using the remote ?
> 
> Also is there a way to store my favorite channels ?
> 
> ...


-- You go into Settings-Audio-Sound Effects Volume to turn off the beeps (first thing I always do). 
-- You go into your Channel List and press the Thumbs Up button next to each channel you receive that you'd like to designate as a favorite.


----------



## kcdaniels (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks for the help it worked....


----------



## fred2 (Jan 20, 2006)

Would it make sense to return the ota-only and get the basic? Frankly, I, myself, did not realize there were two different units that did OTA but I guess I got the BASIC which I did purchase with Lifetime, even though, I, too, only do OTA-antenna reception.


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

kcdaniels said:


> Thanks for the help it worked....


My pleasure.


----------



## Leo_N (Nov 13, 2003)

fred2 said:


> Would it make sense to return the ota-only and get the basic? Frankly, I, myself, did not realize there were two different units that did OTA but I guess I got the BASIC which I did purchase with Lifetime, even though, I, too, only do OTA-antenna reception.


The basic one is the ONLY one that does OTA.

Roamio: OTA / Digital Cable (4 tuners)
Roamio Plus : Digital Cable only (6 tuners)
Roamio Pro : Digital Cable only (6 tuners)


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Leo_N said:


> The basic one is the ONLY one that does OTA.
> 
> Roamio: OTA / Digital Cable (4 tuners)
> Roamio Plus : Digital Cable only (6 tuners)
> Roamio Pro : Digital Cable only (6 tuners)


There is also the Roamio OTA, which is what the OP is about, which ONLY does OTA. It is also not possible to get lifetime on it.


----------



## fred2 (Jan 20, 2006)

Leo_N said:


> The basic one is the ONLY one that does OTA.
> 
> Roamio: OTA / Digital Cable (4 tuners)
> Roamio Plus : Digital Cable only (6 tuners)
> Roamio Pro : Digital Cable only (6 tuners)


My understanding is that there are FOUR Roamios.

The Plus and Pro only do Cable (cards).

While there's a BASIC which can do either OTA or Cable and supports Lifetime and then there's the plain OTA which as its name inplies, only does OTA and does not allow Lifetime.

As I indicated, when I first went looking I was confused about which model my ANTENNA-based household could use. I knew I did not need any cable-enabled Roamio but then found that the OTA did not have Lifetime subscription support. But I did have to sort that confusion out. I got the basic (which includes cable ability that I don't need) for its Lifetime ability.

I'm not sure Tivo makes this very clear, at least, not without some digging.


----------



## MarkEvans (Aug 13, 2013)

I have the OTA only model what happens when the one year commitment is over would it be possible to get the lifetime service?


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

MarkEvans said:


> I have the OTA only model what happens when the one year commitment is over would it be possible to get the lifetime service?


Possible? It's up to TiVo. It's too new for anybody to have any experience with it in regards to that. My guess would be no since the business model for that unit is different. (but you never know)


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

fred2 said:


> My understanding is that there are FOUR Roamios.


Correct, there are currently 4 Roamio models:

*Roamio OTA*: only does OTA and only sold at Best Buy. No lifetime option.

*Roamio*: aka the "_Roamio Basic_" on this forum. Does OTA or digital cable.

*Roamio Plus*: digital cable only.

*Roamio Pro*: digital cable only. It is the same as the Plus model with a bigger hard drive.


----------



## gigaguy (Aug 30, 2013)

If you foresee using the Roamio for 3-4 years or more, lifetime option is a better deal, and the Roamio (basic) does Cable channels as well as antenna, but not at the same time.

I wouldn't expect Lifetime offered on the $49 TIVO OTA anytime soon.

Tivo has an offer (til Jan6) for current users for a Roamio basic w/Lifetime for $449, so they do discount if you have more than one box,. reg.$199+$499=698, so quite a savings. so, for me, the basic box is only $49 + the $399 discount they offer me on any new Tivo.

Buying a used box could entitle you to big Lifetime discounts, Tivo follows the box history, not the subscriber. I have 2 Premiere Tivos, both I bought used. One Premiere I bought for $75, used it for 2 months, and got $99 lifetime deal on it when I added another used Premiere XL4 that had Lifetime already...


----------



## Leo_N (Nov 13, 2003)

SullyND said:


> There is also the Roamio OTA, which is what the OP is about, which ONLY does OTA. It is also not possible to get lifetime on it.


Ah, my bad. Haven't seen that anywhere. Don't see it sold on TiVo's website either. Is that something that is discontinued?

edit: Nevermind, I see my answer in message # 11!


----------



## gigaguy (Aug 30, 2013)

Yes, the OTA does not show under 'Products' on the Tivo site where the Roamios are featured. It's under the CABLE - OTA tabs instead.. I couldn't find it either. OTA is a nice product but I'm a believer in LIfetime if you keep it a while. About $200/yr in mo. fees, no thanks. I think it's close to $16 mo w/tax..


----------



## kcdaniels (Nov 20, 2014)

I bought my OTA Roamio at Best Buy for $50... I didn't understand the life time subscription though otherwise I think I would have purchased the Roamio basic...

Still learning this setup..Roaming OTA..with Roku...I will never go back to Dish..had it since 1993...


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

fred2 said:


> Would it make sense to return the ota-only and get the basic? Frankly, I, myself, did not realize there were two different units that did OTA but I guess I got the BASIC which I did purchase with Lifetime, even though, I, too, only do OTA-antenna reception.


To answer your question:

Yes, if you can afford the lifetime service, I would return the OTA and get the Base Roamio with lifetime. It offers you more flexibility and will have significantly better resale value if and when you decide to sell it.

I only recommend the OTA box to people who meet two criteria

1) are convinced the will never, ever want to go back to regular cable
2) would never consider purchasing lifetime service.


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

There were seven boxes of the Roamio OTA model at the Best Buy I was in the other day - but they weren't being sold in the same area as the "normal" Roamios and Minis. They were in what appeared to be designated as a cut-the-cord area. When I found the regular Tivo section, it didn't have a single OTA model on the shelf.


----------



## gigaguy (Aug 30, 2013)

Is there a mandate that the networks provide their signals ota? could this be phased out? I use both OTA and cable on one of my Premieres. I like having both options.


----------



## fred2 (Jan 20, 2006)

gigaguy said:


> Is there a mandate that the networks provide their signals ota? could this be phased out? I use both OTA and cable on one of my Premieres. I like having both options.


Interesting question. The airwaves that they use, use to be available periodically, or some such on a renewable basis as they belong to the public and networks were licensed. I think that system kind of faded but they are still suppose to have some benefit to the public. So could they just sit on them and not use them? Perhaps. Someone who knows broadcast law might have a definitive answer.


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

gigaguy said:


> Is there a mandate that the networks provide their signals ota? could this be phased out? I use both OTA and cable on one of my Premieres. I like having both options.


To hear Les Moonves talk, there is no mandate. I don't know if there is. Anything is possible, but it is doubtful that the networks would stop OTA broadcasts any time soon. OTA-only homes represent something like 20+ million viewers nationwide, and it has been slowly inching upward. That is a lot of eyeballs to sell to advertisers.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

If the networks were going to get rid of antenna TV they would have done it ( if they were allowed too, I don't know on that ) when the whole digital broadcast TV thing happened. Now they have paid all the money for the digitally enabled transmitter equipment and such, I imagine they will keep transmitting, especially with more people 'cutting the cord' to satellite and cable.


----------



## kcdaniels (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm not 100% sure but I think the stations are required to broadcast in OTA digital....


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

kcdaniels said:


> I'm not 100% sure but I think the stations are required to broadcast in OTA digital....


There are still analog stations around, but the all seem to be very low power.


----------



## Komet (Nov 23, 2014)

I've been lurking around following the monthly/lifetime discussions and I' like to add a viewpoint. I cut the cord two years ago and except for my TVs none of the equipment I started with is still in use. I started with a TiVo Premere and now have a Roamio OTA for the two extra channels. My Roku was replaced by a Chromecast and a Nexus tablet, etc... I sorta think technology is changing too fast to lock into any plan, at least for the near future.


----------



## MarkEvans (Aug 13, 2013)

Wow Komet just did the same bought the ota model with mini put my premiere on eBay to pay for this and use the Chromecast with nexus 7 for everything else.


----------



## Komet (Nov 23, 2014)

MarkEvans said:


> Wow Komet just did the same bought the ota model with mini put my premiere on eBay to pay for this and use the Chromecast with nexus 7 for everything else.


Heh, I don't get the financial recovery of eBay though. My stepkids scarf up any used tech for themselves.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

ncted said:


> There are still analog stations around, but the all seem to be very low power.


Yup. LP stations were exempt from the original digital television transition. They have until next September 1 to transition to digital or go dark.

http://www.fcc.gov/guides/dtv-transition-and-lptv-class-translator-stations


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

All the current owners of broadcast stations can sell their licenses for the broadcast OTA. That is one way of leaving the broadcast OTA market, if they wish, so there is nothing from preventing sales of licenses to "get out" of the OTA spectrum.

No one who owns an OTA station today is looking to sell them because they don't continue to make money. CBS and all the other nets are still making mountains of $$$. There seems to be danger of broadcast OTA being anywhere near extinct.


----------

